# HELP! Vetassess request for academic transcripts even though already supplied???!!!



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi folks,

Submitted Vetassess application on Nov 12th and received notification today:

1. Qualification award certificate / completion letter - Insufficient
Reason: Not supplied
Comment:
These documents for your Bachelor and PhD degrees have not been supplied. If an award certificate cannot be obtained we require a letter of completion from the registrar's department of the awarding institution. This letter should clearly state the qualification name, program duration and details (eg: mode of study) and successful completion of qualification. 

I supplied official academic transcripts for both my Bachelor and PhD degree
-For my bachelor this was a four page official academic transcript from the Uni registrar office.
-For my PhD this was a letter from the registrars office stating my PhD start and finish date, location, thesis title, submission date, acceptance and award date.

I can't understand what else they want. If I again contacted the registrars office from both Uni's they will send the exact same documents


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

It happened to me too. All I did was call them to tell them it had been sent. Give the exact date it was delivered and tgey will trace it out.


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> It happened to me too. All I did was call them to tell them it had been sent. Give the exact date it was delivered and tgey will trace it out.


Oh really. I submitted these documents with my original application. Did or did you provide them later?

I even went thought the advisory service and they never mentioned additional letter for my qualifications


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

I assumed you sent it via courier, as some countries have to. If you uploaded it you can upload and send it again. But if you sent via courier, you have to do as I stated earlier.


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> I assumed you sent it via courier, as some countries have to. If you uploaded it you can upload and send it again. But if you sent via courier, you have to do as I stated earlier.


But seen as I uploaded originally I presume they would have already seen my transcripts. I just can't understand it. Did you provide transcripts of results and addtional award letter for your qualification? 

I thought transcripts was enough.


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

I provided transcript and university certificate. Transcript alone is not enough, you need your university vcertificateor letter of completion.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

Squeak99 said:


> But seen as I uploaded originally I presume they would have already seen my transcripts. I just can't understand it. Did you provide transcripts of results and addtional award letter for your qualification?
> 
> I thought transcripts was enough.


Did you send the actual certificate for the qualification or just transcripts?


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Confused Pom said:


> Did you send the actual certificate for the qualification or just transcripts?


Just the transcript, I guess I should have supplied the certificate??? I don't recall ever receiving such a thing for either degree. My Bachelor degree Uni is sending me a award letter from the registrars office. Now to get the PhD one.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

Squeak99 said:


> Just the transcript, I guess I should have supplied the certificate??? I don't recall ever receiving such a thing for either degree. My Bachelor degree Uni is sending me a award letter from the registrars office. Now to get the PhD one.


That is what they mean then. You need to send the actual certificate stating the qualification received. That is what they mean by a letter from your uni... either send the actual qualification certificate or a letter from uni saying you obtained the qualification. You can't just send transcripts  you have got the letter on the way from uni now so you should be fine


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Confused Pom said:


> That is what they mean then. You need to send the actual certificate stating the qualification received. That is what they mean by a letter from your uni... either send the actual qualification certificate or a letter from uni saying you obtained the qualification. You can't just send transcripts  you have got the letter on the way from uni now so you should be fine


I can't believe I missed this.  

I have the award letter on the way from the Registrars office for my Bachelor degree
but for the doctorate the Uni isn't so helpful and will only send the letter from the academic registry. Will this be sufficient??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You never got a certificate (diploma/parchment) when you graduated from uni? That's really odd.


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok both letters are on the way from the two Uni's. It will take 9 days from date of request of additional docs to Vetassess receiving them. Any idea how much this might delay my application (submitted on Nov 12th)


----------



## gbenga000123 (Jul 9, 2018)

Dears,
please can someone provide me valid phone number of vetassess - Melbourne office

Thanks


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

gbenga000123 said:


> Dears,
> please can someone provide me valid phone number of vetassess - Melbourne office
> 
> Thanks


+61 3 9655 4801 is this not working. Everybody says that they never pick up. But it's closed now.


----------

